# Gremlins = problems?



## BlkMane (Jan 16, 2003)

Can the gremlins cause problems with my computer?  I tried to reply to posts twice today and each time my screen got all fuzzy...it's happening right now as I type.  This never happened to me before on the old forum. I ask are the gremlins causing the problems, because I only encounter difficulty when I'm in the "Post" screen trying to reply to messages.
At first all the animated gremlins are jumping all around, then the whole screen starts "jumping" around.  /images/graemlins/computer.gif

By the way, I just switched to Netscape's web browser (was in Explorer before) and now the page is not screwing up.


----------



## londongirl3 (Jan 16, 2003)

I use explorer and I have not had any problems. The only thing that happens is the gremlins stop moving after I click on the one I want to use. 

Please don't get rid of the gremlins, or I'll  /images/graemlins/whip.gif your  /images/graemlins/censored.gif 

 /images/graemlins/spank.gif  /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif


----------



## pebbles (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know if it's the graemlins. But the forum is running in slow motion on my computer, never did that before. I hope it's not the graemlins. I love those things!! /images/graemlins/computer.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 16, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:*
Can the gremlins cause problems with my computer?  I tried to reply to posts twice today and each time my screen got all fuzzy...it's happening right now as I type.  This never happened to me before on the old forum. I ask are the gremlins causing the problems, because I only encounter difficulty when I'm in the "Post" screen trying to reply to messages.

[/ QUOTE ]
No the graemlins cannot cause any harm to your computer. You only get it in the post screens because those screens have them all gathered in one place.

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:*
At first all the animated gremlins are jumping all around, then the whole screen starts "jumping" around.  /images/graemlins/computer.gif

By the way, I just switched to Netscape's web browser (was in Explorer before) and now the page is not screwing up. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Sometimes Internet Explorer can act a bit funny when displaying graemlins.

The way the whole process runs is as follows:
An animated graphic (one of our graemlins for instance) is a collection of small pictures which are displayed one after another in a continous loop - hence creating the animation effect. In order for this to be achieved, memory and power from your computer's processor and graphics card are allocated to create the desired effect. In some cases, the system has not de-allocated the resources from an earlier task and it finds it difficult to cope with the "demand". A quick and dirty solution is to delete all your temporary internet files, delete your cookies and then open your browser, log back into the forum and open one of the post screens. You wait a bit until all the graemlins load and that should cure it. 

The reason that you wait for a bit for the graemlins to load is that, when you visit a page for the first time, the graphics used by that site are being downloaded on your computer in the temporary internet files area. This way, when you revisit the site, the loading time is smaller, since all the images are alrady cached so they are accessed from your computer and not the server. This method reduces bandwidth and makes sites appear faster, since only the changed information is transferred back to the user.

By emptying the temporary files folder, you re-request the graemlins from the server and that should cure the problem.

Please keep me informed of the progress. If this still causes you a problem I will have to redesign the post screens so that only certain graemlins appear and the rest of them are hidden until you request them.

Have fun


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 16, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*londongirl3 said:*
I use explorer and I have not had any problems. The only thing that happens is the gremlins stop moving after I click on the one I want to use. 


[/ QUOTE ]
This is normal behavior and it shouldn't worry you. Once you click on a graemlin the script that copies the code in your post stops them moving.

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*londongirl3 said:*
Please don't get rid of the gremlins, or I'll  /images/graemlins/whip.gif your  /images/graemlins/censored.gif 

 /images/graemlins/spank.gif  /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif /images/graemlins/spank.gif   

[/ QUOTE ]
Promises promises....  /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif

Have fun


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 16, 2003)

Pebbles,

Can you please give me more information on what operating system you use, computer specifications (processor speed, memory) and which browser?

Thanks

Have fun


----------



## pebbles (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi Nikos,

My operating system is Windows xp, professional,(version2002), pentium4, 2.00GHz, 512 MB of RAM. (gateway)
My browser is internet explorer. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 16, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*pebbles said:*
My operating system is Windows xp, professional,(version2002), pentium4, 2.00GHz, 512 MB of RAM. (gateway)

[/ QUOTE ]
That is faster than my server ...  /images/graemlins/dork.gif /images/graemlins/dork.gif /images/graemlins/dork.gif

Have fun


----------



## pebbles (Jan 16, 2003)

Nikos,

Now everything is running fine, thanks! I don't know what was wrong earlier this morning. /images/graemlins/computer.gif


----------



## BlkMane (Jan 16, 2003)

Nikos-

I'll do what you said and I'll get back to you in a couple of days to let you know if it solved the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 17, 2003)

These Gremlin things are getting on my nerves.  Yes it's nice to have a variety of choice.  But I have to wait EVERY time I reply as each blasted icon downloads, before I can type anything.  Yesterday it started from 117 and froze on 14 on 2 occasions.  Is there anyway to have it toggeld in our home area where we can switch them off so we don't have to view them.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 17, 2003)

My bad.  I never said Please.  I'm having computer rage right now.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 17, 2003)

/images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif

No problem! We love you whether you say please or not  /images/graemlins/kiss.gif

I will work on something this weekend, so that you have a limited choice of the most favorite ones and then a "More" button which will allow you to open a new window with a wider variety. This way pages will load faster but also you will not loose all the graemlins.

What I am baffled though is why it takes you so much time to download them. This should happen only once and then on subsequent visits you should get them from your hard drive.

Have you tried deleting your temporary internet files? Maybe your folder has filled and you need to redownload them every time you post, hence taking more time...

I will keep you posted.

Have fun


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks Nikos,  your time and effort is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 18, 2003)

I was having problems in IE (after all of the gremlins were added) too.  I did has Nikos suggested, and so far so good (keeping my fingers crossed).   /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif


----------



## Allandra (Jan 18, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Allandra said:*
I was having problems in IE (after all of the gremlins were added) too.  I did has Nikos suggested, and so far so good (keeping my fingers crossed).   /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif   

[/ QUOTE ]
Oh well.  It didn't last very long.   /images/graemlins/wallbash.gif


----------



## Allandra (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi Blkmane,  /images/graemlins/wave.gif

Are you still having problems?  I thought my problems were over, but they have reappeared.  /images/graemlins/wallbash.gif


----------



## BlkMane (Jan 19, 2003)

If this message goes thru it will be a miracle.  I am having a lot 
of problems.  Now, I can't even READ posts.  My screen 
starts getting funky within 1 minute or so after logging in.  
I've been trying for the last 1 1/2 to remedy this to no avail.

Please, please, please Nikos, put those Gremlins somewhere 
else.  I can't really use the site in IE or Netscape and
I emptied EVERYTHING out of my CACHE folders and Temporary
Internet Files TWICE.  Problem persisted.

(P.S. To those who PM'd me, if I haven't responded to you this
is why.)


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 19, 2003)

BlkMane and Allandra - and the rest of the gang,

I hope that you are satisfied now. I made a change in the forum software and now you only have 18 graemlins in the post screen and a *Mode &gt;&gt;&gt;* link, which will open a new window with all the graemlins in it. You can load that new graemlins screen whenever you wish to put more graemlins in your post.

I hope that this solves your immediate problem of not posting while keeps the graemlins for all of you to use.

Have fun


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 19, 2003)

I noticed you did that a little while ago.  Thanks a lot Nikos. Ahhh much better.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 19, 2003)

Yep, you are right LondonDiva.

The only problem that I have when I make changes to the forum is that I first have to apply the change in our test forum and then when all is ok, upload the files on the main forum.

Sometimes though you might be in the middle of a post or something like that, at which point the scripts might give out errors because half of the files have been uploaded. 

If that happens I apologize in advance.

Have fun


----------



## Honey Vibe (Jan 21, 2003)

The forums seem okay to me.  Sometimes if you clean out your cache it will load correctly again /images/graemlins/drunk.gif


----------



## BlkMane (Jan 23, 2003)

You are wonderful, Nikos!!!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks for fixing the Gremlin problem.  I thought I had posted this yesterday, but I think one of the gremlins that is now 'hidden' stole my post to get back at me!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif

Nikos = DA MAN!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 24, 2003)

Happy to help BlkMane.

Have fun


----------

